# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Korting] φουρνος καιει στο πανω μερος τα φαγητα

## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη εχω ενα φουρνο οποιος στο πανω μερος καιει τα φαγητα  και αναγκαζομαι να τα βαζω πιο κατω.... ειναι πολυ περιεργη βλαβη αλλα πριν αρχιζω να ανοιγω θα ηθελα να μου πειτε απο που να αρχισω υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι ενας συνδυασμος λαστιχου πορτας και θερμοστατη Ευχαριστω για ην απαντηση!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη εχω ενα φουρνο οποιος στο πανω μερος καιει τα φαγητα  και αναγκαζομαι να τα βαζω πιο κατω.... ειναι πολυ περιεργη βλαβη αλλα πριν αρχιζω να ανοιγω θα ηθελα να μου πειτε απο που να αρχισω υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι ενας συνδυασμος λαστιχου πορτας και θερμοστατη Ευχαριστω για ην απαντηση!!!


Λογικό είναι να σκέφτεσαι τον θερμοστάτη αφού αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για να ρυθμίζει την θερμοκρασία.Το λάστιχο είναι άσχετο με αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και υγιέστατες συσκευές μπορούν να κάψουν φαγητά από 170 βαθμούς και πάνω και καλή η απόφαση για τοποθέτηση στην κάτω σχάρα (στο εύρος χρήσης από 170 βαθμούς και πάνω ) και αργότερα τοποθέτηση για λίγα ακόμη λεπτά στο πάνω μέρος . Και ανάλογα πόσο τακτικά ανοίγεις την πόρτα που δεν είναι καλό .
Έχει διαφορά αν έχει ήδη προθερμανθεί ο φούρνος πριν την τοποθέτηση του φαγητού , οπότε από εκεί και ύστερα το on - off και ειδικά το on είναι πιο ολιγόλεπτο .
Και τέλος επιβεβαιώνουμε αν η επιλογή της θερμοκρασίας που επιλέξαμε συμβαδίζει και πρακτικά με μέτρηση στο κέντρο του θαλάμου.

----------

